# Tuxedp Kitty in NC



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I am really trying to find Orca a home. She showed up on my doorstep about 2 months ago. I thought by not feeding her, she'd go back home but she never left and after about two weeks started to loose a lot of weight, so I fed her for another two weeks asking around if anyone knew where she belonged, no owner showed. She just sat by my door and cryed till I'd come pet her, I could even hear her crying when I would pull my car in, she just wants attention. I finally brought her in, BTW, she has not once asked to go outside. She's been doing great inside, she's affectionate, likes my other cat, tollerates the dogs Okay, really tollerates the smaller dog, is okay with the St Bernard and the Great Pyr Chases her so she hides. She likes my kids, new people, just very loving.... oh and she LICKS lol!!! Anyway, I really can't keep her, I brought her in knowing I'd need to find her a home soon. We had her spayed, UTD on shots, tested for Feline Lukemia, tested for internal parasites, and everything else. Her vet bill came to $160+. Her adoption fee will be $75. If anyone knows of someone looking for the sweetest darned cat known to mankind and lives close enough, please let me know!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful cat she is!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a purrfect name! I hope you find a wonderful home for her, as nice as the one she's in now.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks guys! I have someone supposed to be meeting her tonight! Wish her luck!


----------

